# Betta Songs



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I was thinking betta fish should have their own song... I post a verse and the next person can add another verse and so on.

Oooh betta fish you are so kind,
Swimming excitedly when I come home,
Not flaring at all when I look at you.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love that dance yu do..when I come in to feed yu..yu make me smile I am so glad I chose yu


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting, but wondering what do you plan to be the beat or "melody" to go with this?


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Hmm...I suggest "Forever Young" as a tune.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It should work....good luck guys!


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Oh betta fish, how much I love you,
Betta fish,
You are so cute, so cuuuute, so cuu-uu-te(repeats another time)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I was actually thinking last night, that if we could get a 12 month calendar put together, that would be so cool, and we could all put in pix of our betta's and lil tips and tricks, and really put it out there, not sure where to start on this tho..also maybe in general Betta Merchandise, i.e. Mouse pads, coffee mugs, or postcards, keychains, and the like..I have seen all kinds of things like that with Dolphins, and other animals, but hey why not Betta's _

_The list could be endless, Shower curtains, and a whole bathroom, or bedroom theme, Bedding..wow..I would love it..and especially things like Betta statues, that would light up, with Crown tails, or Half Moons, or Veil Tails..You know how many people would buy this stuff??? I would if someone sold it.._

_I was looking on line for it..and right now there is a few things, but not much..So does anyone have a way to get connections to someone who might be interested in starting this??_


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm a graphic designer :3 

We could always use Cafepress or Zazzle unless you want something different.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..I am not familiar with any of them, so I will let you choose. What would be the best item to work on,..and let me know how I can help..(since where I don't know much on Graphic Design) was always fascinated by it though


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Life is 'betta with you. 
Oh, my Betta. 
"Dreamin' 'bout my bundle of joy."
Lovin Spoonful- Daydream. 
Haha!


----------

